# A "groaner" from Tech Knitting



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

While searching for my subject on Tech Knitting, I was presented with the following:

You're probably not looking for this page . . . .

Navigation Tabs are ^ ABOVE ^

But while you're here, have a bonus joke...

A scrap of yarn walks into a bar. The barkeeper takes one look and yells “Get out! We won't serve your sort here!” The yarn reluctantly leaves. 

Being both thirsty and stubborn, the yarn comes up with a plan. Kinking itself up, it ties itself into a knot and unravels some plies. Then, puffing out its chest, the yarn goes back inside and orders a drink. 

“Hey you!” yells the barkeep, “weren't you just in here? Didn't I just tell you to get out?” 

“No,” says the yarn, staring him straight in the eye, “I’m a frayed knot.”


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

????????????????????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Definitely a groan, but funny one. :sm02:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Haha.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG LOL

Even my son got that groaner.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Groan..... :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Perfect if you're trying to explain "groaner" to someone.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

That is perfect!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

That's cute!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> While searching for my subject on Tech Knitting, I was presented with the following:
> 
> You're probably not looking for this page . . . .
> 
> ...


Definitely more intelligent than the usual yarn ;~DD!


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

very funny


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

That really is funny!


----------

